

Awesome web development productivity tools - doc_larry
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/10/28/useful-coding-workflow-tools-for-web-designers-developers/
A cool collection of tools to speed up web development.
======
yurylifshits
Bootstrap (<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>) is really helpful. I am
already using it in 3-4 of my projects and my friends are starting using it
too.

~~~
andrewthornton
I have been using 960.gs and I had rolled some of my own css styles for text
and other formatting, but Bootstrap has already taken care of all of that, and
it looks great. There are example layouts included as well.

------
lhnz
A nice list, but I can't be the only person here that is trying to speed up my
page-load time and reduce the number of development tools that I depend on.
Which would make a smaller shortlist?

~~~
nl
_speed up my page-load time and reduce the number of development tools that I
depend on_

Most people like to speed up their page-load time, but reducing the number of
tools you rely on seems a strange thing to do (unless it is some kind of
enforce-artificial-constraints thing).

A good craftsperson knows their tools well, and knows which tool to use where.
Reducing the number of tools seems artificially limiting.

~~~
ams6110
_A good craftsperson knows their tools well_

Knowing tools takes time. And it seems like every week I'm hearing about some
great new dev tool. Do folks actually try all of these? It seems you'd be
perpetually at the base of the learning curve if you did.

~~~
nl
_Knowing tools takes time_

True

 _And it seems like every week I'm hearing about some great new dev tool._

True

 _Do folks actually try all of these?_

No

Hearing about something is a data point. Hearing about the same thing,
multiple times, from multiple sources you trust is a sign you should try
something.

------
tathagatadg
Great post .. quite a few new ones I haven't heard before. We were curating a
similar list before a hackathon, and couldn't help wondering if there is a
distro/vmware image that specifically targets web-dev - just ready to go with
tools for @dot_cloud, appengine, heroku, all browser comparability testing -
all rolled in. You know like backtrack, but for a web developer ... Anybody
know if such a thing exists?

------
Yxven
Google Chrome deserves an honorable mention here. I just found out yesterday
that chrome's built-in debugger has stack traces. I've been debugging for
years with firefox/firebug and forgot how helpful it is to actually know where
the source of your bug is.

------
scottschulthess
Misleading title, this is just a cool list of cool tools, most of which aren't
particularly oriented productivity (anymore than any tool is). IMO
productivity tools are ones that help you do your existing task in essentially
the same way but faster.

~~~
rubinelli
The original title is a much better description: "Useful Coding Tools and
JavaScript Libraries For Web Developers"

------
arrel
These tools all work in different ways, but I would love if someone could
write an app store for these (and others) to live in so we could one-click
install and one-click uninstall dev tools locally. I'd definitely pay for that
manager app, and it'd be way easier to give micro-donations to open source
tools we use a lot.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
I think Ender seems to fit the bill pretty well. Being a package manager for
JS[1], it allows you to download and manage dependencies for each project. A
bit like PEAR or CPAN or NPM or whatever, with some client side stuff to
manage those dependencies in the browser. That's what I got from a quick scan,
anyway.

These things are trivial to use for even the most inexperienced CLI user,
mind, so something like this would likely do well for you.

I like the idea of it so I'm going to float it at work and see what people
think.

[1] <http://ender.no.de/>

------
pacomerh
This list was worth it just for liveReload, this one is really a time saver.
Thx.

------
statikpulse
The one I'm most excited about is Stripe, but not yet available in my country.

------
csomar
Does anyone know if there is an alternative to LiveReload on Windows?

~~~
dbertram
It's not quite the same idea, but WebPutty (www.webputty.net) targets a
similar problem and works cross-platform (it's a web app).

WebPutty is a free CSS editing and hosting service that gives you a syntax-
highlighting CSS editor, supports SCSS and Compass, and provides a side-by-
side preview pane that's updated as you make changes to your CSS. It also
enables instant publishing with minification, compression, and automatic cache
control (if you chose to host your CSS with WebPutty).

Full disclosure: I'm one of WebPutty's developers.

------
lordmatty
All of these Apps are small, focused and free...

Loving LiveReload, Mou and Launch Effect.

------
moonboots
Great, there goes my entire day

